

Ask:HN While interviewing candidates,how to find out their non-technical skills? - giis

We are able to find out whether the candidate is technically good or not. we hire them and they are doing good technically. But when new junior co-worker asks them for help,they are not responsive or helpful.<p>Intentionally, their answers are  vague and confusing. How to identify such candidate  during interviews?
======
liquidcool
1\. Ask them how they mentor junior members.

2\. Invite them to lunch with the team so you can all interact.

3\. Ask them to give a short presentation on a relevant technical topic to
gauge their communication skills. (Idea taken from Peopleware)

